# snowbear wanted!!!



## donotmixwithh2o (Nov 28, 2006)

live in ny. want to buy snowbear plow for my first season. thanks


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

contact snowbear for the closest dealer 
snowbear company info

I have seen it at many dealers like Home Depot, Lowes, BJ's,etc

Paul


----------



## tuckerman (Feb 21, 2005)

*Want a used Snowbear?*

I have a used snowbear/ Winterwolf Worked great for my first season Had it mounted on a Ford Ranger. It has a brand new wireharness/control box never used. Plow is in good shape. Would be willing to let it go pretty cheap as I have bought a new Fischer for a new Truck

Chris


----------



## BRUTUS (Feb 18, 2007)

I just saw a Snow Bear Plow at SAMS CLUB. I've been looking at Plows and it seems it will do the job for me. 

1995 GMC K1500 Short Bed Stepside

I just got a quote on a Curtis installed for $3500


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

If you really want a new Snowbear, consider the Flexblade. Some still available on ebay for 1,400.00 Nice thing about that unit, attaches to a 2" front trailer hitch.

What are you putting it on?


----------



## Kevin90SX (Feb 24, 2007)

tuckerman;326646 said:


> I have a used snowbear/ Winterwolf Worked great for my first season Had it mounted on a Ford Ranger. It has a brand new wireharness/control box never used. Plow is in good shape. Would be willing to let it go pretty cheap as I have bought a new Fischer for a new Truck
> 
> Chris


Chris- Do you still have this snow bear?


----------



## tuckerman (Feb 21, 2005)

Kevin, I still have the plow, email me at [email protected].


----------



## BRUTUS (Feb 18, 2007)

BRUTUS;373629 said:


> I just saw a Snow Bear Plow at SAMS CLUB. I've been looking at Plows and it seems it will do the job for me.
> 
> 1995 GMC K1500 Short Bed Stepside
> 
> I just got a quote on a Curtis installed for $3500


After further research..............................I'm getting a Snow-Way! (down Pressure)
The extra $$ will be worth it as I have learned in the past. Saving a few $ now will only cost me later ...when I want to get rid of the Snowbear.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

BRUTUS;379351 said:


> After further research..............................I'm getting a Snow-Way! (down Pressure)
> The extra $$ will be worth it as I have learned in the past. Saving a few $ now will only cost me later ...when I want to get rid of the Snowbear.


Yep, you is right.

I knew what I was getting into when I bought my Snow Bear, so I am not speaking about that specific purchase of mine, but I learned long ago that it is better to spend a bit more now than a lot more later. That way I spend less overall and am happy with my purchase.

Having said that, I am not sorry that I went with a Snow Bear as right now it suites my situation (if not 100% of my needs). The way I see it, I could have done with nothing on my truck and missed the opportunities that even a Snow Bear provides while working towards being in a position to get the truck and plow that I ultimately want. However, those missed opportunities are less in number with a Snow Bear.

I don't even know why I am posting this.  It is kind of off the subject and I am going to win the lottery tonight anyway so it's all moot.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

dont do it get a curtis or meyers


----------

